# Small Blueberry Cheesecake



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Blueberry Cheesecake...
I found a 7” cheesecake pan in Home Goods a while back.
Since then I adjusted my cheesecake recipe to make a small
one. I made several until I got it perfect.


This is the first time that I added blueberries. ( 1/2 of a peck)
It was out of this world. They also sell these 7” small pans on ebay.
It’s a perfect size for two people.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I have this set of springform pans I bought years ago and I've been hungry for cheesecake a good while now. Got a lot of other things going on though.

https://www.amazon.com/Wilton-Springform-Cake-Pan-3-Piece/dp/B000Q3G3Q6


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I paid about 7.00 ...I found this 7” pan 
on ebay


----------



## bobhammer (Jun 17, 2020)

That looks so good right now. I always have a nice serving of cheesecake on the 4th but we didn't do our normal gathering and my sister (who makes the cheesecake) didn't do one this year. I might have to go out and buy one lol


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I paid about 7.00 ...I found this 7” pan
> on ebay


I got mine at Michaels or Walmart I think maybe 30 yrs. ago.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

bobhammer said:


> That looks so good right now. I always have a nice serving of cheesecake on the 4th but we didn't do our normal gathering and my sister (who makes the cheesecake) didn't do one this year. I might have to go out and buy one lol


Why don’t you make one...it’s so easy to make and it’s high impact.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Very nice! Looks amazing! I'm wanting one now....


----------

